# Line recommendation Meridian 8wt



## ChannelTwo (Nov 20, 2018)

I currently have an 8wt NRX that I fish with airflo tropical punch and really like this setup for windy days and quick long casts. I also have an 8wt Meridian and have tried the tropical punch but it is not my favorite on that rod. I think I need something less aggressive and more delicate due to the additional tip flex on the Meridian. I don't want to select a line that is too delicate though as my casting is typically fast with power.

I'm making a trip to South Andros in late 2019 so trying to get my setups together. I would likely use the NRX for windy days and Meridian for calmer days.

Does anyone have any recommendations? Too many choices out there and I'm having analysis paralysis on my selection.

Scott recommends SA Mastery Bonefish, Rio Bonefish, Airflo Bonefish for the Meridian 8wt.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I started with the SA grand slam (same line) on my meridians and then went to the cortland guide with the same thoughts in mind as you posted. It was a slight improvement but ultimately wanted a bigger change and went with the cortland flats taper, which is a true to standard line. This is what the rod is designed for. It requires some getting used to coming off the grand slam/tropical punch type lines but once dialed in it's awesome. I now have that line on three different weight meridians and love the combo across the board.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Heres a quick video with Jim bartschi from scott about pairing lines with their rods.


----------



## ChannelTwo (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks tailwalk.

I know there is a lot of love for the Wulff BTT on here. I can't seem to find the taper profile. How does this line compare to the Tropical Punch? I'm wondering if this type of taper will work well for me or if I just need to try something more standard with a long belly.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Flatspro works fine on mine


----------



## Devin1128 (Aug 8, 2015)

Btt is one of the best combos I've found for the Meridian


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

Airflo ridge tropical clear tip is working nicely for me on my meridian #7. It's got a longer taper. And if you want to use it on calmer days then maybe you'd like the clear tip?

https://www.airflofishing.com/buy.c...idge-tropical-clear-tip-fly-line/75/no /60246


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

paulrad said:


> Airflo ridge tropical clear tip is working nicely for me on my meridian #7. It's got a longer taper. And if you want to use it on calmer days then maybe you'd like the clear tip?
> 
> https://www.airflofishing.com/buy.cfm/fly-lines/airflo-ridge-tropical-clear-tip-fly-line/75/no /60246


Yea I fish the same line on my 9,10 meridians and like it a lot


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

jsnipes said:


> Yea I fish the same line on my 9,10 meridians and like it a lot


In general, have you moved on from the grand slam?


----------



## ChannelTwo (Nov 20, 2018)

I've decided to try the flats pro stealth and see how it goes. Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

It'll be interesting to hear what you think of that line vs your tropical punch.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

brokeoff said:


> In general, have you moved on from the grand slam?


I still like the SA lines a lot, use them on a few rods esp when clear tip not needed


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

The Flats Pro I think is an even heavier line than both the Grand Slam and Tropical Punch. If you found the latter too heavy, then you will not like the Flats Pro.


----------



## ChannelTwo (Nov 20, 2018)

I think my issue is with the taper of the punch vs the weight but I could be wrong. I do like the ability to make quick pickups and fast shots. I never intend this to be an 80 ft delicate presentation setup. If I don't like the flats pro I will check out a traditional normal weighted line. Thanks for everyone's thoughts. I will post the comparison between the two after I have some time on the lines.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The SA amplitude bonefish fly line(smooth or texture) is a great line for calm water days and smaller flies and match well with the latest fly rod actions.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

ChannelTwo said:


> Thanks tailwalk.
> 
> I know there is a lot of love for the Wulff BTT on here. I can't seem to find the taper profile. How does this line compare to the Tropical Punch? I'm wondering if this type of taper will work well for me or if I just need to try something more standard with a long belly.


I LOVE the Wulff BTT, BT short, BT intermediate. They actually make me look good in my casting...ha.


ChannelTwo said:


> Thanks tailwalk.
> 
> I know there is a lot of love for the Wulff BTT on here. I can't seem to find the taper profile. How does this line compare to the Tropical Punch? I'm wondering if this type of taper will work well for me or if I just need to try something more standard with a long belly.


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

Tropical Punch and Grand Slam are three quarters of a line heavy and Flats Pro is a full line weight heavy.


----------



## ChannelTwo (Nov 20, 2018)

Ok. I canceled my order for the flats pro. Just went out and threw the punch on my meridian and am going to try something lighter with more belly. You guys convinced me.

The airflow ridge clear looks good but I don't want a 12' clear tip.

SA amp bonefish textured?

Anything else good with standard weight and decent belly?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Just get the airflo bonefish then. Same taper no clcear tip


----------



## ChannelTwo (Nov 20, 2018)

jsnipes said:


> Just get the airflo bonefish then. Same taper no clcear tip


Isn't that a full line at heavy at 240gr?


----------



## ChannelTwo (Nov 20, 2018)

Looking into tapers and weights the Rio directcore bonefish looks promising. Not many reviews of it though.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Interesting points of views, I have been using the Tropical Punch line and really like it, I am interested in what others are throwing.


----------



## pointblank (Nov 9, 2017)

It may be worth taking a look at the Cortland Tropic Plus Bonefish line. I have a NRX and it throws that line very well. Seems like a new coating on the Cortland lines, and it doesn't seem to have the memory issues like the older stuff. May be worth a look at least...


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Recent studies conducted at my vise and backyard pond suggest the sa grand slam is indeed good on the meridian for heavier flies. Tried a small weighted fly on the 6 with my flats taper I was praising earlier in the thread and it didn't perform well at all. Then threw the same leader and fly with the grand slam and it was much better. Now, is the 6 different than the 8? Yes. But preliminary results indicate the line choices can be dictated by the fly. I know, the folks more experienced than I are saying... duh! But, as a matter of exploring line and rod pairings it's a good example of the importance of considering variables. I'll see what the 9 weight thinks.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Lighter, more tapered head fly lines are more difficult to cast in general and require lots of practice and precise timing. Heavier lines and more compact heads are much less difficult for most people to cast at most sight casted saltwater fish at common distances. Also, heavier fly lines can be used to cast almost any size fly where as a long taper will only handle light weight, smaller profile flies. For spooky fish, you could use a 5 or 6wt with a compact head fly line. Generally, for spooky fish, the skiff, the push pole operator, and the caster (arm movement, profile, foot movement) are more important than the fly rod and line. Well, except for the fly.


----------



## ChannelTwo (Nov 20, 2018)

I went with airflow bonefish. It is still a heavy line (240 gr) but has a longer belly/front taper and shorter back taper than the punch.

I've spoken with a guide friend who has fished it and thinks it casts somewhere between the punch and a line like Rio bonefish. I guess I will find out if it works for me.


----------



## ChannelTwo (Nov 20, 2018)

I've lawn casted the airflo bonefish on my 8wt meridian for a few days. I definitely like it much better than the punch on this rod. Something about the punch taper (not sure if short front taper or long back taper) is a lot for the tip flex of the meridian. The rod loads much smoother with the bonefish taper even though it is a heavy line.
My nrx 8wt is deadly with the punch. I like that combo but the nrx is much stiffer in the tip so that is the difference.


----------

